# Old Vb Can - How Old?



## shellnaf (2/11/08)

Hi all, hopefully I'm putting this in the right section.
This can was found in an old building during renovations, it says it's 25.6 US fluid ounces or 75.8 cls. As you can see in the photo it was opened using a can opener. Any help in find out how old it is would be much appreciated.

Thanks
Shellnaf


----------



## samhighley (2/11/08)

That's very cool, even if it is VB


----------



## Bribie G (2/11/08)

26 oz can would put it firmly in the 1970s. Also it's aluminium topped and tailed but steel bodied so again pre 1980. 
That's from the point of view of a consumer who actually drank those things in the 70s, I'm no can collector. 
I'm not sure when the ring-pull came in, I seem to remember mid 70s so I would take a punt on maybe 1972 to 1974 ish ?????


----------



## quantocks (2/11/08)

> Then, in 1962, Ermal Cleon Fraze of Dayton, Ohio, invented the similar integral rivet and pull-tab version (also known as rimple or ring pull), which had a ring attached at the rivet for pulling, and which would come off completely to be discarded. He received U.S. Patent No. 3,349,949 for his pull-top can design in 1963 and licensed his invention to Alcoa and Pittsburgh Brewing Company. It was first introduced on Iron City beer cans by the Pittsburgh Brewing Company. The first soft drinks to be sold in all-aluminum cans were R.C. Cola and Diet-Rite Cola, both made by the Royal Crown Cola company, in 1964.



can't find too much info other than the beer "VB Ale" started originally in 1894. But I doubt the tin is that old. but it's still very interesting


----------



## bradsbrew (2/11/08)

Part of the wikipedia on VB. 
As of 2005 VB also comes in 500ml tinnies ("Lunch Greens"), which are commonly drunk by trade workers on lunch, being just enough to quench their thirst. It used to be available (and may still be) in the Northern Territory in a 1 litre tinnie nicknamed a 'Killer can' (Kilo can). In a testament to its long history and popularity, VB has acquired a number of nicknames, ranging from the abbreviated "Vic Bitter", polite "Very Best", "Vitamin B" and "Victory Beer", for after a win in the footy. People who dislike the beer may refer to it as "Vomit Beer", "Vaginal Backwash", or "Visitors Beer". The distinctive green cans may also be referred to as "Boonies" , "Green Cans" or "Gweens".

Never seen 500ml cans of VB.
Vaginal Backwash, hilarious but, a an insult to vaginas. :unsure: 

Cheers Brad


----------



## Bribie G (2/11/08)

26 oz cans (the same size as the tallie bottle) were common in the 1970s and were particularly popular in the export trade. When I lived in Cardiff, Wales in the mid 70s there was a bottlo who imported many Aussie beers for the many expats and I remember drinking Fosters, Tooths KB and Reschs Dinner Ale in 26 ounce cans. When I arrived in Aus in 78 they were more or less obsolete which is why I would date this VB can as prior to mid 70s.

I note that it has been opened at the BASE by a can opener which is what collectors do, so maybe this was from a collection and hence its good condition.

Does the top of the can have a ring pull or is it plain?


----------



## shellnaf (2/11/08)

Hi, thanks for all the replies. The top of the can is plain, no ring pull. It has a large dent in the back, but it's not visible from front on. They've also found an old fosters long neck and a couple of other things, they've only pulled up about 10% of the floor so who knows what else is to be discovered.


----------



## warra48 (2/11/08)

It's in Imperial measurement, so it has to be pre mid 70s, as that is about the time we went metric with our measurements.
The can is equivalent to a current longneck, about 750 mils. The can says 75.8 cls, which is 758 mils. The centilitre (cl) measurement has never been used in this fashion in Australia, so it has lost likely been packaged for export.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (2/11/08)

shellnaf said:


> Hi all, hopefully I'm putting this in the right section.
> This can was found in an old building during renovations, it says it's 25.6 US fluid ounces or 75.8 cls. As you can see in the photo it was opened using a can opener. Any help in find out how old it is would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> ...



Because it states US fluid ounces maybe it is an export product that found its way back to Aus?? 

Metric system started from memory in 1974.

BYB


----------



## Batz (2/11/08)

I remember them. Showing my age a little :huh: 

Batz


----------



## kevo (2/11/08)

> they've only pulled up about 10% of the floor so who knows what else is to be discovered.



If these items are 'in' the floor (please note I have no building or renovation experience) it would make sense to me that they were put there while the place was being built.

How old is the floor you're pulling up?

Kev


----------



## TidalPete (2/11/08)

BribieG said:


> 26 oz can would put it firmly in the 1970s. Also it's aluminium topped and tailed but steel bodied so again pre 1980.
> That's from the point of view of a consumer who actually drank those things in the 70s, I'm no can collector.
> I'm not sure when the ring-pull came in, I seem to remember mid 70s so I would take a punt on maybe 1972 to 1974 ish ?????



BribieG,

Looks like you're on the money here.
Used to drink XXXX from this type of can from the time they brought out cans (Early '60's) until pull-tops came along (early '70's).
Still got an old bottle\can opener around somewhere with the can-piercing steel triangle at one end & the bottle opener at the other.
Batz is a keen collecter of bottle openers & I bet he has a few of these stashed away?

TP :beer:


----------



## peas_and_corn (2/11/08)

TidalPete said:


> Still got an old bottle\can opener around somewhere with the can-piercing steel triangle at one end & the bottle opener at the other.



Those ones hurt when they're in your pocket and you go to bed


----------



## Batz (2/11/08)

TidalPete said:


> BribieG,
> 
> Looks like you're on the money here.
> Used to drink XXXX from this type of can from the time they brought out cans (Early '60's) until pull-tops came along (early '70's).
> ...




I have a couple Pete,I remember when they came in a little pocket on the side of your esky (and it was an Esky,made in Oz)

Batz


----------



## spog (2/11/08)

interesting topic,seeing the die hard h,bers admiting to drinking this ummm beer way back when,
ohh the shame the shame,you must be feeling now......ha ha caught ya  .........cheers.....spog.....


----------



## Bribie G (2/11/08)

VB Anonymous

Admitted that we were addicted to VB and our lives had become unmanageable

Realised that only a higher power of beer could rescue us from our addiction

Called upon Home Brewing to deliver us from our predicament

Made a decision to search out fellow sufferers and together .............


----------



## Carbonator (2/11/08)

BribieG said:


> I note that it has been opened at the BASE by a can opener which is what collectors do, so maybe this was from a collection and hence its good condition.



It has 2 holes!!!!!!!!!!

Don't get offended, but you are sounding like you are less than 30YO! When I was young, you needed to use the can opener to make 2 holes IN THE TOP OR BOTTOM to drink it, (air displacement or it would be like a fire extinguisher or all foam from turbulence), so your observation does not count in this case!


----------



## Bribie G (2/11/08)

Carbonator said:


> It has 2 holes!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Don't get offended, but you are sounding like you are less than 30YO! When I was young, you needed to use the can opener to make 2 holes IN THE TOP OR BOTTOM to drink it, (air displacement or it would be all foam from turbulance), so your observation does not count in this case!



No, I know what you mean about two holes. This can has been punctured at the bottom and this is how can collectors tend to empty the cans so that they do not disturb the TOP of the can. Doing so would make the can worthless for collection. People have been collecting beer cans for decades, workmate of mine had huge collection under his house back in the 80s.


----------



## Thunderlips (3/11/08)

When did VB actually switch from an Ale to a Lager anyway?
Maybe that might help find the answer.
Unless the name on that can, like Cascade's Pale Ale, is false advertsing <_<


----------



## Batz (3/11/08)

spog said:


> interesting topic,seeing the die hard h,bers admiting to drinking this ummm beer way back when,
> ohh the shame the shame,you must be feeling now......ha ha caught ya  .........cheers.....spog.....






> I remember them. Showing my age a little



Batz 


Remember them not drinking them

Batz


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/11/08)

According to the book "The Amber Nectar" CUB started canning their beer back in 1957. So your can could be pushing 50 years old. 

Warren -


----------



## shellnaf (9/11/08)

The building is around 80 years old, so I think the floor has been replaced in that time. Didn't end up finding anything else under the floor, just this can, an old fosters bottle and a lemonade bottle.

Nathan


----------



## lacara (12/11/08)

This is one of the first beer cans in Australia. CUB released VB & Fosters in cans in the late 1950's.
This is the first CUB beer can patern 'The Ribbon' it is a three piece steel can with a flat top.
They don't look to bad but are not very valuble.


----------

